# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Перелистываем страницы истории

## Alex

*Перелистываем страницы истории*
Продлить свою жизнь до необозримых пределов, обрести богатство, получить неограниченную власть над всеми и вся — сколько людей в разные эпохи и в разных концах Земли ради удовлетворения своих целей бесплодно растрачивали свои силы и способности, не щадили ни своей, ни чужой жизни. Сколько мрачных, нелепых и трагических страниц истории связано с этим. Перелистывая их вслед за авторами этих книг, читатель совершит познавательное и увлекательное путешествие по прошлому, отдаленному и совсем недалекому.
Давайте и мы окунемся в омут исторической литературы…

----------


## Alex

*Задорнов Н.П. - Собрание сочинений (1944-1982)* 




> Николай Павлович родился 5 декабря 1909 года в Пензе. Учился в пензенской школе, публиковался в газете «Рабочая Пенза». Юность писателя прошла в Чите, куда его отца направили на работу. Там же он получил образование. С 1926 по 1935 гг. Николай Задорнов работал актером в театрах Сибири и Урала. В это же время начал печататься — сначала в башкирских газетах, затем вернулся на Дальний Восток и активно участвовал во Всесоюзной ударной стройке Комсомольска-на-Амуре (за что потом был награжден значком почетного строителя города). С тех пор Дальний Восток — основное место действия в его произведениях.
> Николаю Задорнову принадлежат два цикла исторических романов об освоении в XIX веке русским народом Дальнего Востока, о подвигах землепроходцев. Первый цикл — из 4 романов: "Далёкий край" (книги 1-2, 1946-1949), "Первое открытие" (1969, первое название — "К океану", 1949), "Капитан Невельской" (книги 1-2, 1956-58) и "Война за океан" (книги 1-2, 1960-62). Второй цикл (об освоении Дальнего Востока крестьянами-переселенцами) — романы "Амур-батюшка" (книги 1-2, 1941-46) и "Золотая лихорадка" (1969). В 1971 опубликовал роман "Цунами" — об экспедиции адмирала Е. В. Путятина в Японию в 1854-55. Написал также роман о современности "Жёлтое, зелёное, голубое..." (книга 1, 1967), книгу путевых очерков "Голубой час" (1968) и другие. Его произведения переведены на многие языки мира, в том числе французский, японский, чешский, румынский, болгарский.
> Николай Павлович удостоен Государственной премии СССР (1952) за романы "Амур-батюшка", "Далёкий край", "К океану". Награжден 3 орденами, а также медалями. В последние годы жизни писатель работал над произведениями, которые не успел закончить: циклы "Большие плавания", "Владычица морей".
> С 1946 года до самой кончины Николай Павлович Задорнов жил в Риге, был удостоен звания "Заслуженный деятель искусств Латвийской ССР". Его жизнь оборвалась во время распада СССР. Писатель скончался 18 сентября 1992 года. В Пензе на доме, где жил писатель (ул. Революционная, 45), открыта мемориальная доска.




*Список книг сборника*




> Цунами,
> Симода,
> Хэда,
> Гонконг.








> Далёкий край,
> Первое открытие (К океану),
> Капитан Невельской,
> Война за океан.








> Амур-батюшка,
> Золотая лихорадка.




Год выпуска:1944-1982
Автор: Задорнов Н.П.
Жанр: Исторический роман
Формат: rtf, txt, fb2
Качество: Отсканированные страницы
Размер:12.1 Mb
Скачать с *megashare.by* *Гениальный человек. Так писать было дано не каждому, читайте, безумно интересно и написано хорошим литературным языком.*

----------


## Alex

*Бондаренко А.Ю., Ефимов Н.Н. 
Тайные страницы Великой Отечественной* 

Издательство: М.: Кучково поле
Год издания: 2009
Страниц: 168
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU 
Размер: 4.5 MбВ эту книгу вошли материалы «круглых столов», на протяжении четырех лет проводившихся в редакции газеты «Красная звезда». Их участниками были известные историки, знаменитые военачальники, сотрудники спецслужб, дипломаты — в том числе и ветераны Великой Отечественной войны. В ходе этих бесед обсуждались самые острые вопросы, относящиеся к истории войны, давалась объективная оценка бытующим версиям и предположениям. Собранные в одной книге, эти материалы позволяют читателю понять или переосмыслить многие из тайных страниц Великой Отечественной войны, получить немало новой информации.
*Скачать*

----------


## Alex

*Роковые решения. Поход на Сталинград* 
Настоящее издание составили две книги — «Роковые решения» и «Поход на Сталинград», написанные немецкими генералами, участниками Второй мировой войны.
В книгу «Роковые решения» вошли специальные исследования, предпринятые немцами в 1946–1948 гг. по заданию военно-исторической службы министерства обороны США. В ней рассказывается о подготовке вооруженных сил нацистской Германии к войне, о разработке стратегических и оперативных планов немецкого командования, о ходе крупных операций на различных театрах военных действий, а также о той атмосфере, которая царила в высших штабах гитлеровской армии в наиболее критические периоды войны. В связи с тем, что сражение под Сталинградом явилось событием коренного перелома не только Великой Отечественной войны, но и всей Второй мировой войны, эта битва вызывает особый интерес. Поэтому читателю также представлена книга «Поход на Сталинград» генерал-майора Ганса Дерра, которому пришлось пережить поражение 6-й армии, и он со своих позиций рассказывает об обстоятельствах этой катастрофы немецких войск. Его труд является оперативным обзором событий, иллюстрируемых большим количеством схем.
Издание представляет интерес для широкого круга читателей.
Издательство: Полигон
Год издания: 2001
Страниц: 640
Язык: русский
Формат: PDF 
Размер: 19 Mб 
*Скачать:*

----------


## Alex

*Завещание Иоанна Грозного. Царская правда* 
Первый русский царь Иоанн Васильевич Грозный известен не только как жесткий государственник и завоеватель царств Казанского, Астраханского и Сибирского, но и как выдающийся писатель своего времени, ставший основоположником жанра публицистики в русской литературе. Ему также принадлежит авторство некоторых религиозных текстов. В данной книге собраны практически все известные на сегодняшний день тексты произведений Грозного царя.
Автор: Грозный И.
Название: Царская правда
Издательство: Алгоритм, Эксмо
Год: 2009
Формат: djvu 
Размер: 6,9 Мб
*Скачать*

----------


## Alex

*Знаменитому роману Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита", - 70 лет.*
70 лет назад Михаил Булгаков закончил роман "Мастер и Маргарита". Он работал над ним почти 12 лет, но так и не завершил. В архиве Булгакова сохранилось восемь редакций романа. Самую первую его версию писатель уничтожил сам. При его жизни роман так и не увидел свет. 
"Рукописи не горят". Эти слова оказались пророческими для самого романа. Пролежав на полке 25 лет после смерти писателя, произведение увидело свет, когда о его авторе уже мало кто помнил. Это произошло в 1966-м году. 
Роман, в сокращенном варианте, публиковался в журнале «Москва». В том, что эта книга дошла до читателя, - заслуга жены писателя Елены Сергеевны Булгаковой, которая сумела сохранить рукопись мужа. 
Маргарита, Мастер и Воланд со своей свитой появились на свет уже во втором варианте романа. А в 1937 году автор впервые написал на титульном листе название "Мастер и Маргарита", не зная, что именно под таким названием роман войдет в историю литературы. 
Всю "нечисть" Булгаков поселил в "нехорошей квартирке" № 50 на Большой Садовой, 10. Ее "прообразом" стала реальная квартира, где писатель прожил три года - с 1921 по 1924. 
Роскошный доходный дом, построенный в 1903 году табачным магнатом Пигитом, был изначально предназначен для интеллигенции. Но после революции здесь появилась одна из первых рабочих коммун. В это время здесь и поселился Булгаков. 
Здесь продолжал бывать цвет московской богемы, а по соседству варили самогон, писали доносы, дрались, играла гармоника, проходили общественные собрания, а Аннушка Горячева по прозвищу «Чума» регулярно закатывала скандалы и «лупцевала» своего сына. 
Сегодня бывшая квартира писателя превратилась в его музей. 
Герои романа «Мастер и Маргарита» органично вписались в интерьер реальной «нехорошей квартиры». Пресс-папье в виде черного кота напоминает о Бегемоте, который, никому не мешая, «починял примус» и никогда «не позволил бы себе налить даме водки, только чистый спирт!» 
Сразу же после первых публикаций роман завоевал множество поклонников. Став уже классикой, он продолжает оставаться одной из самых читаемых книг. 
По «Мастеру и Маргарите» снято несколько фильмов и поставлено множество спектаклей. 
Самым известным из них можно считать спектакль на сцене театра на Таганке, который с большим успехом идет без перерыва уже более 25 лет.

----------


## Alex

*Цитаты из романа Михаила Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита".*

Вопросы крови - самые сложные вопросы в мире! И если бы расспросить некоторых прабабушек и в особенности тех из них, что пользовались репутацией смиренниц, удивительнейшие тайны открылись бы, уважаемая Маргарита Николаевна. Я ничуть не погрешу, если, говоря об этом, упомяну о причудливо тасуемой колоде карт. Есть вещи, в которых совершенно недействительны ни сословные перегородки, ни даже границы между государствами. (Коровьев Маргарите) 

Все должно быть готово заранее, королева. Ничего не может быть гаже, чем когда приехавший первым гость мыкается, не зная, что ему предпринять, а его законная мегера шепотом пилит его за то, что они приехали раньше всех. Такие балы надо выбрасывать на помойку, королева. (Коровьев Маргарите) 

Факт - самая упрямая в мире вещь. (Воланд голове Михаила Александровича Берлиоза) 

Никогда и ничего не просите! Никогда и ничего, и в особенности у тех, кто сильнее вас. Сами предложат и сами все дадут! (Воланд Маргарите) 

Рукописи не горят. (Воланд мастеру) 

Ты произнес свои слова так, как будто ты не признаешь теней, а также и зла. Не будешь ли ты так добр подумать над вопросом: что бы делало твое добро, если бы не существовало зла, и как бы выглядела земля, если бы с нее исчезли тени? Ведь тени получаются от предметов и людей. Вот тень от моей шпаги. Но бывают тени от деревьев и от живых существ. Не хочешь ли ты ободрать весь земной шар, снеся с него прочь все деревья и все живое из-за твоей фантазии наслаждаться голым светом? (Воланд Левию Матвею) 

Тот, кто любит, должен разделять участь того, кого он любит. (Воланд) 

Что такое официальное лицо или неофициальное? Все это зависит от того, с какой точки зрения смотреть на предмет, все это условно и зыбко. Сегодня я неофициальное лицо, а завтра, глядишь, официальное! А бывает и наоборот. И еще как бывает! (Коровьев председателю домового комитета Никанору Ивановичу Босому) 

Приятно слышать, что вы так вежливо обращаетесь с котом. Котам обычно почему-то говорят "ты", хотя ни один кот никогда ни с кем не пил брудершафта. (кот Бегемон мастеру) 

Домработницы все знают, это ошибка думать, что они слепые. (кот Бегемон) 

Подкараулил этого кота гражданин в тот момент, когда животное с вороватым видом (что же поделаешь, что у котов такой вид? Это не оттого, что они порочны, а оттого, что они боятся, чтобы кто-либо из существ более сильных, чем они, - собаки и люди, - не причинили им какой-нибудь вред или обиду. И то и другое очень нетрудно, но чести в этом, уверяю, нет никакой. Да, нет никакой!), да, так с вороватым видом кот собирался устремиться зачем-то в лопухи. 

- Прошу глядеть вверх!... Раз! - в руке у него (Фагота-Коровьева) показался пистолет, он крикнул: - Два! - Пистолет вздернулся кверху. Он крикнул: - Три! - сверкнуло, бухнуло, и тотчас же из-под купола, ныряя между трапециями, начали падать в зал белые бумажки.
Они вертелись, их разносило в стороны, забивало на галерею, откидывало в оркестр и на сцену. Через несколько секунд денежный дождь, все густея, достиг кресел, и зрители стали бумажки ловить. Поднимались сотни рук, зрители сквозь бумажки глядели на освещенную сцену и видели самые верные и праведные водяные знаки. Запах тоже не оставлял никаких сомнений: это был ни с чем по прелести не сравнимый запах только что отпечатанных денег. Сперва веселье, а потом изумленье охватило весь театр. Всюду гудело слово "червонцы, червонцы", слышались восклицанья "ах, ах!" и веселый смех. Кое-кто уже ползал в проходе, шаря под креслами. Многие стояли на сиденьях, ловя вертлявые, капризные бумажки. На лицах милиции помаленьку стало выражаться недоумение, а артисты без церемонии начали высовываться из кулис. В бельэтаже послышался голос: "Ты чего хватаешь? Это моя! Ко мне летела!" И другой голос: "Да ты не толкайся, я тебя сам так толкану!" И вдруг послышалась плюха. Тотчас в бельэтаже появился шлем милиционера, из бельэтажа кого-то повели. Вообще возбуждение возрастало, и неизвестно, во что бы все это вылилось, если бы Фагот не прекратил денежный дождь, внезапно дунув в воздух. Двое молодых людей, обменявшись многозначительным веселым взглядом, снялись с мест и прямехонько направились в буфет. В театре стоял гул, у всех зрителей возбужденно блестели глаза. [...]

- Ну что же, - задумчиво отозвался тот (Воланд), - они - люди как люди. Любят деньги, но ведь это всегда было... Человечество любит деньги, из чего бы те ни были сделаны, из кожи ли, из бумаги ли, из бронзы или из золота. Ну, легкомысленны... ну, что ж... и милосердие иногда стучится в их сердца... обыкновенные люди... в общем, напоминают прежних... квартирный вопрос только испортил их...

----------


## Asteriks

Мне очень нравится в "Мастере и Маргарите" описание первой встречи Мастера и Маргариты. Жёлтых цветов, которые она бросила на землю, и описание чувств Мастера в момент встречи.... А ещё описание грозы в Ершалаиме.

----------


## Alex

Книга рассказывает об известных орденах мира и в первую очередь об орденах Европы. Наиболее подробно представлены Австрия, Великобритния, Германия, Испания, Италия, Франция, Швеция и Япония. Приводятся сведения обо всех орденах России. Книга богато иллюстрирована и расчитана на широкий круг читателей.

Автор: C.Ю. Афонькин
Издание: Кристалл, 2008
ISBN: 5-9603-0085-8
Страниц: 210
Качество: хорошее
Размер 11,1 Mb

Скачать

----------

